# Croc eats man who sought blessing



## News Bot (Aug 21, 2008)

*Published:* 21-Aug-08 08:15 PM
*Source:* AAP via NEWS.com.au

A CROCODILE killed and ate a 25-year-old man in Bangladesh after he waded into a pond next to a shrine hoping to be blessed by the animal, police say.

*Read More...*


----------



## mckellar007 (Aug 21, 2008)

poor guy, not too smart wandering into a croc pond... i thought he must have been drunk.


----------



## callith (Aug 21, 2008)

Mmmkay


----------



## dragon lady (Aug 22, 2008)

hmmm..could always make a list of those we could offer as a blessing :shock: !


----------



## craig.a.c (Aug 22, 2008)

Part of the ritual requires they bath in the water with the crocs!?!?
What did they think was going to happen. Serves them right if they are that stupid.


----------



## Drazzy (Aug 22, 2008)

This would make a good darwin award


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Aug 22, 2008)

Maybe he was asking to be blessed with some brains?


----------



## redbellybite (Aug 22, 2008)

LMAO,,, looks like Indian man but TASTES like chicken..............................maybe just maybe the crocs are sick of the unwelcome visitors and the problem is now solved ................


----------



## FAY (Aug 22, 2008)

FNQ_Snake said:


> Maybe he was asking to be blessed with some brains?



Hahaha what a goose!


----------



## mickxr6t (Aug 22, 2008)

I think the Croc was the one that was blessed with variety in its diet.:lol:


----------



## ttaipan (Aug 22, 2008)

I cant see any problem! Croc's rule!!


----------



## Rocky (Aug 22, 2008)

News Bot said:


> *Published:* 21-Aug-08 08:15 PM
> *Source:* AAP via NEWS.com.au
> 
> A CROCODILE killed and ate a 25-year-old man in Bangladesh after he waded into a pond next to a shrine hoping to be blessed by the animal, police say.
> ...




What a silly goose. You could get injured doing something like that! Lets hope he learns from his mistake! Oh wait....


----------

